# Mixed retriever dogs in North Carolina need homes



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outwest, there is a Flat-coated Retriever Rescue on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/flatcoatedretriever.rescueme.org

I'll post these dogs info on their page and also look for a direct contact in NC.

ETA: I found Rescue Contact info on the Flat Coated Retriever Society's page, info sent.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got a reply from the Flat Coated Retriever Society's Rescue person, she has sent the info to the NC FC Rescue people to check on them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I got a reply from the Flat Coated Retriever Society's Rescue person, she has sent the info to the NC FC Rescue people to check on them.


That's great.  Evidently the local shelter is already full and people there were concerned not much effort would be made to save them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saw this*

Saw this on the FACEBOOK LINK.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...facebook.com/photo.php?f...8923088&amp;type=1

***CONTACT INFO**PLEASE**Anyone seriously interested, send an Email to: [email protected]. If your rescue can just take 1 or 2, that would be great! Private adoption also welcome! Any help is appreciated. Thank you! It is too hard for people to keep up with so many comments etc... Please send an email asap!!! Sarah'sHope ForAnimals


One person said they think they could be Newfie mixes, too. I will email Newfie rescue.
I think the look like Flat coats.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bump. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

